# South African ICT Visa to Critical Skill Visa, proof of Knowledge Transfer



## XYZ1985 (7 mo ago)

Hi 
I am currently on ICT Visa and planning to apply for a critical skill visa with the same orgnisation.


Has anyone done it successfully recently ?
could you share or guide (on format, details to include) for proving knowledge transfer was actually done to a SA citizen or PR holder ?
Date and Time of the session ?
Headline and Topic of the training 
Signed letter from Manager that he confirms that training actually took place and he is satisfied with the trainings.
Signed letter from individual to whom training was given that he was given the training and he satisfied with the training.

Do I also attach the actual email(s) with training details that were sent for the trainings
Any thing else you can suggest, so that DHA does not raise any objections \ questions on knowledge transfer.


----------



## jmgiba (Apr 11, 2016)

Hi 
Firstly, you cannot change visa condition from within South Africa. If you need to apply for a Critical Skills you will need to submit a fresh application from your home country. Another alternative is to apply for Waiver to request DHA to waive the requirement for abroad submission and allow you to submit the application in SA.

Secondly, Critical Skills visa requirements differ from ICT as you need to fall within a prescribed category of the Criticals Skills. Feel free to inbox me for further assessment and support


----------



## XYZ1985 (7 mo ago)

jmgiba said:


> Hi
> Firstly, you cannot change visa condition from within South Africa. If you need to apply for a Critical Skills you will need to submit a fresh application from your home country. Another alternative is to apply for Waiver to request DHA to waive the requirement for abroad submission and allow you to submit the application in SA.
> 
> Secondly, Critical Skills visa requirements differ from ICT as you need to fall within a prescribed category of the Criticals Skills. Feel free to inbox me for further assessment and support


Thanks, already applied from outside of South Africa,


----------

